
Show HN: Electron app for HTML page CSS and Styles stats - jordiburgos
https://github.com/jmaister/stylestats
======
roryisok
Maybe I'm missing something, but why is this an electron app rather than a web
page?

~~~
jordiburgos
The app injects some JavaScript code on the page loaded. Then it calculates
the statistics based on DOM.

This couldn't be done loading a JS script in a web page. Or it would need a
server to make the request.

